

World's First Supersonic Drone Ready For Its Maiden Flight - support_ribbons
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timtreadgold/2013/06/18/worlds-first-supersonic-drone-ready-for-its-maiden-flight/

======
wiml
"First supersonic drone"? No love for the Lockheed D-21?

